# Ladies Is there a Word in the English language that makes you recoil with disgust



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2015)

A survey was carried out  amongst women...and they found overwhelmingly that the word ''Moist' seems to fill a massive 77% of women within the sample survey  with revulsion..

Here's the 6 words that women seem to hate the most..

                    1. Moist
2. Squirt  
3. Panties
4. Chunky
5. Curd 
6. Flap


Clearly there are more offensive words in the English language...but for some reason these words that are often associated with sex are the ones that turn women off the most.

Personally I can't stand the word 'moist' or 'panties'...the latter simply always sounds like something a dirty old man would say..... ..anyone agree with any of those..or perhaps you have a word of your own you hate to hear?

Read the article here..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ist-topping-list-cringe-inducing-phrases.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2015)

Well, I wouldn't get my flapping panties all chunky over this. Why start squirting curds and getting moist eyes?


----------



## Kadee (Aug 11, 2015)

Have not heard any reference to those being offensive here Holly, One word that really irritates me is the younger generation don't appear to be able to say YES ..They say Yeahhhh


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2015)

Holly, if you're offended by 'panties' then you won't be comfortable in the US.  Everybody uses the word panties.  Not knickers. 

I'm not offended by any of them.


----------



## Bee (Aug 11, 2015)

I stopped being offended by certain words years ago, I accept people for what they are no matter what words they use plus I do not read The Daily Wail.:wtf::lol:


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm not ''offended'' by the word panties Annie, and yep I know Americans use it to describe knickers ,...I think it's just  that for me an adult using the word panties sounds infantile...probably because it's how we brits describe baby's pants ..!!

Bee is got very little to do with the Daily Mail if you'd read the article you would have seen the source was ""reddit''..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, I wouldn't get my flapping panties all chunky over this. Why start squirting curds and getting moist eyes?



LOL...Phil, I wondered which of the men would be the first to do this...you didn't let me down.. layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL...Phil, I wondered which of the men would be the first to do this...you didn't let me down.. layful:



My pleasure, m'Lady.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hope my referencing manties on occasion doesn't bother anyone...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hope my referencing manties on occasion doesn't bother anyone...



Not me Ralphy...


----------



## Laurie (Aug 11, 2015)

I only opned this thread to see if anyone answered "Men".

So far so good!


----------



## merlin (Aug 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Here's the 6 words that women seem to hate the most..
> 
> 1. Moist
> 2. Squirt
> ...


I guess it would be in what context, they could be a turn on in certain situations, like you Holly I associated panties with babies, but have adjusted to that one and see them as knickers now. Chunky is odd though, I associate that with chocolate bars, though I guess they could be sexualised as well :bigwink:


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2015)

LOL>..Laurie... :rofl: give it time..


----------



## Bee (Aug 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I'm not ''offended'' by the word panties Annie, and yep I know Americans use it to describe knickers ,...I think it's just  that for me an adult using the word panties sounds infantile...probably because it's how we brits describe baby's pants ..!!
> 
> Bee is got very little to do with the Daily Mail if you'd read the article you would have seen the source was ""reddit''..



Sorry Holly but a Daily Wail link is enough for me not to click onto it.:laugh:


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 11, 2015)

None of those put me off at all.

Just for the record, another word for panties in OZ is scungies

Scungies:


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> None of those put me off at all.
> 
> Just for the record, another word for panties in OZ is scungies
> 
> Scungies:




Hubby sometimes calls his 'kegs'. 

I don't remember ever hearing anyone say panties at all in the UK, even in reference to babies.


----------



## Raven (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm not bothered by any of those words.

I try to keep my houseplants moist without over watering them and a few
years ago everyone wanted a chunky sweater.  

I am offended by the f word and don't want to see it when reading books.
It's much overused and for no good reason.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 11, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hope my referencing manties on occasion doesn't bother anyone...



It gets my tighty whities all bunched up!!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Hubby sometimes calls his 'kegs'.
> 
> I don't remember ever hearing anyone say panties at all in the UK, even in reference to babies.



Yes it has always been  a common word for babies pants ....you know the rubber type with frills that go over a nappy ?  Perhaps it's not in such common usage these days..it's a long time since I had anything to do with babies..


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes it has always been  a common word for babies pants ....you know the rubber type with frills that go over a nappy ?  Perhaps it's not in such common usage these days..it's a long time since I had anything to do with babies..



I hear nappies and I do hear pants in reference to underwear.  Can't recall what stepdaughter says except nappies.


----------



## jujube (Aug 11, 2015)

Scanties, lacies, bloomers, undies, unmentionables......my grandmother always referred to her underwear as her "delicates" but then she was born into Victorian times.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2015)

jujube said:


> Scanties, lacies, bloomers, undies, unmentionables......my grandmother always referred to her underwear as her "delicates" but then she was born into Victorian times.




aww that's cute..


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2015)

merlin said:


> ... Chunky is odd though, I associate that with chocolate bars, though I guess they could be sexualised as well :bigwink:


----------



## Cookie (Aug 11, 2015)

Not bothered by those words at all.  Panties is mostly used here in Canada, as are undies or even briefs.  People here use delicates too, referring to handwashing their delicates, which might include bras, panties and camisoles, etc.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2015)

Most of the advertising I see here in the States is for "panties", so I think we've become inured.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes it has always been  a common word for babies pants ....you know the rubber type with frills that go over a nappy ?  Perhaps it's not in such common usage these days..it's a long time since I had anything to do with babies..


Holly in Aus we called the plastic pants put over nappies Pilchers :yuk: They were horrible things but I guess they helped to keep bedding dry
We personally call our underware Jocks for the boys, Knickers for the girls .


----------



## Linda (Aug 11, 2015)

I thought this was going to be a thread about swear words that ladies don't like but turns out it's more about underpants (which is what I like to call them) and words like moist and chunky.    Chunky makes me think of chocolate cookies with big chunks of chocolate in them.  Moist makes me think of a nice cool towelette to wash my hands with after I've eaten fried chicken or a leaking ice cream cone.   Swear words don't bother me much but I seldom use them myself.  Words I can think of right now that disgust me are Stinky, Luggie, and Snot.  I might have spelt luggie wrong but its a ...... oh never mind.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 11, 2015)

None of the words on the list bother me.In fact I can't think of any words offhand that do, although I can think of a few words that I do like: purple, plum pudding, charming,celestial,turquoise ,lamplight. Want to put those in a sentence Phil?layful:


----------



## Lara (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't find the words offensive in the list. I can figure out #1 but...it is what it is...and I always thought that was a good thing, right?

Which brings us to the word "panties". All americans consider it to be a ladylike and feminine word. Victoria Secret is highly respected worldwide for lady's lingerie and they use that word so I doubt it's offensive. 

The 2 words I find most offensive is using "Jesus Christ!" as a swear word. Why don't unbelievers say "Oh Buddha!"… …and the P word is Highly disrespectful to all women in america. I don't know about other countries.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2015)

oakapple said:


> None of the words on the list bother me.In fact I can't think of any words offhand that do, although I can think of a few words that I do like: purple, plum pudding, charming,celestial,turquoise ,lamplight. Want to put those in a sentence Phil?layful:



Easy - I can even do it in that order:

Purple plum pudding is charming and glows a celestial turquoise under lamplight.


----------



## Lara (Aug 11, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Just for the record, another word for panties in OZ is scungies


Did you mean "scrunchies"? Those are elasticized material that women use in their hair for ponytails in america


----------



## Lara (Aug 11, 2015)

Isn't "fannie" a bad word in the UK? It just means one's rear end here in america or is also used for a woman's name (like actress, Fannie Flagg) and of course Fannie Mae (a financial institution).


----------



## Falcon (Aug 11, 2015)

Fannie is a lot cuter than "bum".


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 11, 2015)

I cannot think of a word that bothers me except "No".


----------



## ndynt (Aug 11, 2015)

None of the listed words really bother me.  But, I do find using the "F" word, several times in every sentence very offensive.  Along with much of urban slang.  The English language, in itself, is beautiful...why not use it? 
  Now I can add another word to those I find offensive...Oz's .scungie makes my skin crawl for some reason.


----------



## Linda (Aug 11, 2015)

Lara, I don't like hearing people use "Jesus Christ" as an expletive either but oddly enough a lot of Christians use it that way.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2015)

I never heard the word "knickers" before this forum.
Where did it come from?
How is the word formed...from what? 

A word that does disgust me along with more women that will admit for one reason is:
******!


----------



## Kadee (Aug 11, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> I never heard the word "knickers" before this forum.
> Where did it come from?
> How is the word formed...from what?
> 
> ...


Ladies pants ( underware) are known as knickers in Australia ,some brands label their knickers as such , ( seen some in a large department store this morning ) and that's why it's good to have members form far a wide we can all learn something everyday 
Sorry I can't ,but someone may be able to answer your question on how they became know as That.. Thinking about it it could be more than likely that it's a slang word...


----------



## Cookie (Aug 11, 2015)

Here is it ladies and gentlemen 

http://www.localhistories.org/knickers.html


----------



## Kadee (Aug 11, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Here is it ladies and gentlemen
> 
> http://www.localhistories.org/knickers.html


Thank you for that Cookie , I was going to google it ,and my internet dropped. Out


----------



## jujube (Aug 11, 2015)

Lara said:


> Isn't "fannie" a bad word in the UK? It just means one's rear end here in america or is also used for a woman's name (like actress, Fannie Flagg) and of course Fannie Mae (a financial institution).



One of the tall office buildings in downtown Orlando used to say "THE FIRST, FA" across the top in huge letters.  A bank called "The First" was the primary occupant in the building and "FA" stands for Federal Association, which is a banking designation of some kind.   A British friend told me that some British tourists liked to take pictures of the sign because of the "FA", which she said was short for "Fanny Adams", apparently a mild expletive.  I guess it would be the equivalent of Americans seeing "ASS" on the top of a building.


----------



## jujube (Aug 11, 2015)

Chunky.  All I can think of is "I don't skinny dip any more, I sort of chunky dunk..."


----------



## Glinda (Aug 11, 2015)

Lara said:


> The P word is Highly disrespectful to all women in america.



There is also a P word that is disrespectful of men.  I use it when necessary.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 11, 2015)

Ever heard of Antz Pantz?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ac9XE2Koxg


----------



## Cookie (Aug 11, 2015)

I find the C word very rude, but sometimes apt, however I never use it, only refer to it.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 11, 2015)

The c word is offensive, not fond of the p word either. Never use the word panties, like any therapissed I have ever met I can swear like military when required. Can tone it down also. The f word does not bother me, many Canadian women of  my generation certainly are comfortable with it's usage.


----------



## Linda (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm with you Shalimar regarding the C word and also the P word.  I guess I was tired today because I didn't mention them in my earlier post because I didn't want to write them out.  I didn't even think about just writing C and P.  I had to get up about 5 a.m. to make it into the big city for an eye dr appt so that is my excuse for being so sleepy and not being able to think.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 11, 2015)

Linda, you are doing better than I. At 5am, I am fortunate to remember my name, never mind writing anything. Lol.


----------



## Linda (Aug 11, 2015)

Shalimar, that sort of leads in to a new thread I just posted about getting up early.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 11, 2015)

Linda, you are right, it does!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 12, 2015)

Lara said:


> Isn't "fannie" a bad word in the UK? It just means one's rear end here in america or is also used for a woman's name (like actress, Fannie Flagg) and of course Fannie Mae (a financial institution).



A fanny is a woman's 'bits' in many countries. I learned really fast not to use the word fanny!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2015)

The word illogical, when used as a put down by a man with the debating capacity of a gerbil on crack, well, disgust doesn't even come close to explaining my reaction. Barely restrained homicidal tendencies? You bet!


----------



## merlin (Aug 12, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> A fanny is a woman's 'bits' in many countries. I leader really fast not to use the word fanny!



Yes its an unfortunate difference of meaning

*fanny*

 (ˈfænɪ)_n, pl *-nies1. Brit the female genitals
2. US and Canadian the buttocks
*_
*[C20: perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
*
*Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a`bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'*


----------



## oakapple (Aug 12, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Easy - I can even do it in that order:
> 
> Purple plum pudding is charming and glows a celestial turquoise under lamplight.


Haha! I knew you could do it Phil.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 12, 2015)

Last year was the first time that I heard the term "tighty whities" for men's briefs..

That reminds me, question for men.....Boxers or briefs ???


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Neither, manties...


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 12, 2015)

merlin said:


> Yes its an unfortunate difference of meaning
> 
> *fanny*
> 
> ...



I first learned of the word when I was making my first trip abroad from the US - to Ireland.  I bought a Culture Shock Ireland book which clued me in.  I was so worried that I'd refer to my 'fanny pack' that I didn't bring it.  

Dh claims that he was watching this cooking programme hosted by Fanny Craddock(?) years ago.  She was making donuts and the announcer at the end of the programme said 'let's hope all your donuts look like fannies'.  And the camera shook and everybody in the studio burst out laughing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 15, 2020)

Ameriscot said:


> Holly, if you're offended by 'panties' then you won't be comfortable in the US.  Everybody uses the word panties.  Not knickers.
> 
> I'm not offended by any of them.


We say "panties" here in Canada as well.

I personally have no issue with the word "panties", because I see it as a word that speaks/encompasses femininity.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 15, 2020)

Lara said:


> I don't find the words offensive in the list. I can figure out #1 but...it is what it is...and I always thought that was a good thing, right?
> 
> Which brings us to *the word "panties". All americans consider it to be a ladylike and feminine word*. Victoria Secret is highly respected worldwide for lady's lingerie and they use that word so I doubt it's offensive.
> 
> The 2 words I find most offensive is using "Jesus Christ!" as a swear word. Why don't unbelievers say "Oh Buddha!"… …and the P word is Highly disrespectful to all women in america. I don't know about other countries.


You said it better than I ever could have, Lara.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 15, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Last year was the first time that I heard the term "tighty whities" for men's briefs..
> 
> That reminds me, question for men.....Boxers or briefs ???


I tend to use the word "underwear" for men's briefs/boxers.

My boys used to call then "ginch" or "gaunch". LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 15, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Holly in Aus *we called the plastic pants put over nappies Pilchers :yuk: They were horrible things but I guess they helped to keep bedding dry*
> We personally call our underware Jocks for the boys, Knickers for the girls .


I raised 6 kids in them, Kadee, and think they're one of the greatest inventions I could have ever asked for as a mom.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 15, 2020)

I don't want to speak or write or think about the words that abhor my sensitivities.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 15, 2020)

My grandma called panties 'bloomers', and as I was writing this I wondered why.  So I looked it up.  Here's the answer -

"The term *bloomer* is derived from a nineteenth-century garment worn by American women's rights activist Amelia Jenks *Bloomer* (1818–1894). *Bloomer* wanted women to wear clothing that promoted freedom of movement, so she appeared in public in knee-length, loose-fitting pants."


----------



## peppermint (Aug 15, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I'm not ''offended'' by the word panties Annie, and yep I know Americans use it to describe knickers ,...I think it's just  that for me an adult using the word panties sounds infantile...probably because it's how we brits describe baby's pants ..!!
> 
> Bee is got very little to do with the Daily Mail if you'd read the article you would have seen the source was ""reddit''..


I never in my life describe knickers...Never even seen anyone with Knickers in my life...And I'm old....It probably was my Mom and Dad's time...


----------



## peppermint (Aug 15, 2020)

Linda said:


> I thought this was going to be a thread about swear words that ladies don't like but turns out it's more about underpants (which is what I like to call them) and words like moist and chunky.    Chunky makes me think of chocolate cookies with big chunks of chocolate in them.  Moist makes me think of a nice cool towelette to wash my hands with after I've eaten fried chicken or a leaking ice cream cone.   Swear words don't bother me much but I seldom use them myself.  Words I can think of right now that disgust me are Stinky, Luggie, and Snot.  I might have spelt luggie wrong but its a ...... oh never mind.


Yes, that would be underpants....Not just pants, Not just under, Just UNDERPANTS.....Un less you want to say,,,,,I have very pretty panty pants...


----------



## peppermint (Aug 15, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Last year was the first time that I heard the term "tighty whities" for men's briefs..
> 
> That reminds me, question for men.....Boxers or briefs ???


I do remember I heard the term "Tighty whities"  For Men's briefs....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 15, 2020)

Linda said:


> I thought this was going to be a thread about swear words that ladies don't like but turns out it's more about underpants (which is what I like to call them) and words like moist and chunky.    Chunky makes me think of chocolate cookies with big chunks of chocolate in them.  Moist makes me think of a nice cool towelette to wash my hands with after I've eaten fried chicken or a leaking ice cream cone.   Swear words don't bother me much but I seldom use them myself.  Words I can think of right now that disgust me are Stinky, Luggie, and Snot.  I might have spelt luggie wrong but its a ...... oh never mind.


I call them "underpants", too, so did my mom.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 15, 2020)

Hmmm, LOL can this disgusting word be the name of an individual?


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2020)

There's many words that make me recoil in disgust. Most of them can't be spoken of here. LOL


----------



## jerry old (Aug 15, 2020)

having a deadhead day, going around trying to provoke-shoot me.

You want to see Holly flame?
Ask, 'You still hoarding toilet paper?' put on your shades before you ask


----------



## Knight (Aug 15, 2020)

As a teen I was learning about good & disgusting words when 1st dating
 My girlfriend asked me to whisper something warm & mushy in her ear.

I learned diarrhea Isn't a good word.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 15, 2020)

There is one very ominous word that makes me recoil in horror every time I hear it or think about it
Quite possibly or probably because I am sooo over the whole concept of it
H O U S E W O R K


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2020)

\
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Going back to my childhood, this is what "knickers" meant. Not sure when it became a term for panties. Maybe it's always been, in Britain.

Yet another example of Brits and Americans being two nations separated by a common language!


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 16, 2020)

Not a one of those words is offensive to me.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 16, 2020)

I remember here in South Oz in the 50's and 60's women's undies were often referred to as 'gussies'
after an American Tennis Player nicknamed 'Gorgeous Gussie' because she dared to wear frilly lace
knickers/panties while playing at Wimbledon in 1949


Gertrude "Gussie" Moran was a fine tennis player who reached No 4 in the United States rankings and played in a Wimbledon doubles final, but she will be forever remembered for a much more trivial reason. Moran's appearance at Wimbledon in 1949 wearing a short skirt that revealed a pair of frilly lace knickers shocked the staid world of tennis but delighted photographers and gossip columnists. For the rest of her life the Californian (who preferred to spell her name as "Gussy") was usually referred to as "Gorgeous Gussie", which was the moniker that the British press gave her. Courtesy of Wikipedia
Gussy also appeared in the movie 'Pat and Mike' with Katherine Hepburn and Spencer Tracey


----------



## twinkles (Aug 16, 2020)

the fresh prince of bel air always wore his(lucky drawers)


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 16, 2020)

*Ladies , Are there  Words in the English language that makes you recoil with disgust

Yes, there is. Dutch treat.*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes, “we are out of ice cream”.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 17, 2020)

My great grandmother's maiden name was Mary Bloomer.  As was common, the eldest child would take the mother's maiden name as a christian name, so my grandfather was William Bloomer ...  I remember our family doctor used to call him "Old bloomer".


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> My great grandmother's maiden name was Mary Bloomer.  As was common, the eldest child would take the mother's maiden name as a christian name, so my grandfather was William Bloomer ...  I remember our family doctor used to call him "Old bloomer".


Deviating slightly from the topic.. and on similar lines to yours. I was told that my maternal grandmother refused the proposal of marriage from the love of her life, because his surname was beard. She simply didn't want to be known all her life as Mrs Beard..


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 23, 2020)

I hate the P word (which ends with Y and is sometimes substituted for the word cat), the MF word and unless I'm awfully mad and saying it myself...the F word.


----------



## deesierra (Aug 24, 2020)

The nastiest and most degrading slang word ever for a woman's privates IMO.  Starts with C and ends with.....can't even finish


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 24, 2020)

It is never the word itself that offends me; it is the intention behind using it that I despise. Words can be weapons used to degrade or dehumanise other people. That's when they become fightin' words.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 24, 2020)

I would add 'kids'. I cringe when I hear that word...


----------



## toffee (Aug 24, 2020)

the c word is the worst !!!! dont ak me to type it ...lol
crutch


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 24, 2020)

*I cannot get into the minds of women (tell me a bloke that can ), so I will not comment on their dislike for words, however, I recently visited some friends, and, when I went into the bathroom.........yikes, I was confronted with the Amazon Knicker Forest. They were everywhere, hanging like buntings from wall to wall, then there were the bras, what menacing looking things they were too. I had to bob and weave and duck under all of them for fear of being consumed by an Amazonian Knicker Snake. Terrified in these unusual circumstances, I finished my pee and fought my way out of there.......and I put the seat down. *


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2020)

Ferocious said:


> *I cannot get into the minds of women (tell me a bloke that can ), so I will not comment on their dislike for words, however, I recently visited some friends, and, when I went into the bathroom.........yikes, I was confronted with the Amazon Knicker Forest. They were everywhere, hanging like buntings from wall to wall, then there were the bras, what menacing looking things they were too. I had to bob and weave and duck under all of them for fear of being consumed by an Amazonian Knicker Snake. Terrified in these unusual circumstances, I finished my pee and fought my way out of there.......and I put the seat down. *


That's something I've never done... hang underwear or any clothing come to that, in my bathroom


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> That's something I've never done... hang underwear or any clothing come to that, in my bathroom


Shower curtain bar in our house served as an indoor clothesline for rubber panties when my kids were little.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 24, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I would add 'kids'. I cringe when I hear that word...


If you don't mind me asking-  why?
I'm kind of the opposite-  I don't like the word child/children when the speaker isn't referring to an actual very-young-person.  When I'm asked "How many children do you have?" I reply "I have two adult-aged kids," even though they're not really kids either.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 24, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> If you don't mind me asking-  why?
> I'm kind of the opposite-  I don't like the word child/children when the speaker isn't referring to an actual very-young-person.  When I'm asked "How many children do you have?" I reply "I have two adult-aged kids," even though they're not really kids either.


I say "kids" all the time.

Occasionally I'll throw in "children", but "kids" is my norm.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2020)

No, there aren't any words that make me cringe - not anymore.  I finally realized that a word is just a word.  There are some words that offend others, so I don't say them.  If I said bananas instead of the "f" word and gave it the same meaning as the "f" word, it would be the same.  

Aunt Marg - I grew up with the laundry hanging from clotheslines over the kitchen table in the winter time, including Dad's longjohns.  The wood stove was right there.  The wringer washing machine was in the bathroom and we ran a hose to it.  Poverty gets creative.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 24, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> No, there aren't any words that make me cringe - not anymore.  I finally realized that a word is just a word.  There are some words that offend others, so I don't say them.  If I said bananas instead of the "f" word and gave it the same meaning as the "f" word, it would be the same.
> 
> Aunt Marg - I grew up with the laundry hanging from clotheslines over the kitchen table in the winter time, including Dad's longjohns.  The wood stove was right there.  The wringer washing machine was in the bathroom and we ran a hose to it.  Poverty gets creative.


I remember kitchen lines so well!

My grandma used to hang grandpas one-piece trap-door specials on a line in the kitchen in the winter.

When I was growing up my mom kept the wringer washing machine in the corner of the room next to the kitchen, so on laundry day, she'd roll-out the washing machine into the kitchen, hook it up, wash clothes/laundry, and the backs of the kitchen chairs served as an additional place for drying.

The outdoor clothesline was always full.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I remember kitchen lines so well!
> 
> My grandma used to hang grandpas *one-piece trap-door specials* on a line in the kitchen in the winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wren (Aug 24, 2020)

None of the original list makes me ‘recoil with disgust’  but I dislike words like Snot and phlegm


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I remember kitchen lines so well!
> 
> My grandma used to hang grandpas one-piece trap-door specials on a line in the kitchen in the winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2020)

The work was harder then.  My sister-in-law had huge boobs.  She also had a wringer washer.  One day she was leaning over it and got her boob stuck in the wringer.  Huge ouch.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 24, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> The work was harder then.  My sister-in-law had huge boobs.  She also had a wringer washer.  One day she was leaning over it and got her boob stuck in the wringer.  Huge ouch.


OMG! I can't imagine.

Wringer washing machines were dangerous. I can't help but think of the accidents that resulted from the rollers.

I was really young when I started helping my mom with laundry, and we had a wringer washing machine. Wasn't until I was around age 10, that I started feeding washing through the rollers on my own.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> OMG! I can't imagine.
> 
> Wringer washing machines were dangerous. I can't help but think of the accidents that resulted from the rollers.
> 
> I was really young when I started helping my mom with laundry, and we had a wringer washing machine. Wasn't until I was around age 10, that I started feeding washing through the rollers on my own.


I was too young to help Mom with hers.   She got an automatic washing machine when I was 8.  My brother and sister left home at that time, and Mom and Dad could then afford it.  I forgot to ask my sister-in-law how she got herself out of it.  It was a hot day and she wasn't wearing a bra.  One of her boobs was larger than my thighs and probably just as long.  If I'd had that much boobs I would have felt cursed.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 24, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I was too young to help Mom with hers.   She got an automatic washing machine when I was 8.  My brother and sister left home at that time, and Mom and Dad could then afford it.  I forgot to ask my sister-in-law how she got herself out of it.  It was a hot day and she wasn't wearing a bra.  One of her boobs was larger than my thighs and probably just as long.  *If I'd had that much boobs I would have felt cursed*.


Me as well.


----------



## grahamg (Aug 24, 2020)

"Your round".   !

(no, not really  )


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 26, 2020)

The topic reminded me of a Patty Hearst autobiography I read awhile back.  When she was held captive in a dark closet, she was allowed to come out if she needed to use the bathroom.  However, there was a catch:  not only did she need to announce to the group which bodily function she needed the bathroom for, she was required to use the coarsest terms for the functions.  The latter requirement especially would have done me in right then and there.  

Low-level terms for bodily functions, body parts, etc., gross me out to no end.


----------



## charry (Aug 26, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> None of those put me off at all.
> 
> Just for the record, another word for panties in OZ is scungies
> 
> Scungies:




  these remind me of our netball shorts at school...warrigal....
We always got called ...Tomato A**se......


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

charry said:


> these remind me of our netball shorts at school...warrigal....
> We always got called ...Tomato A**se......


Yes, I totally remember, and had you not mentioned it, Charry, I would have completely forgot about my old volleyball days!

The shorts us girls wore were thicker, like a terrycloth material, which even at the time I compared them to baby training pants! Absolutely hated them!

When I met my husband he wore briefs, and how I loathed men's briefs! Even today men's briefs remind me of something that a toddler would wear.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Yes, I totally remember, and had you not mentioned it, Charry, I would have completely forgot about my old volleyball days!
> 
> The shorts us girls wore were thicker, like a terrycloth material, which even at the time I compared them to baby training pants! Absolutely hated them!
> 
> When I met my husband he wore briefs, and how I loathed men's briefs! Even today men's briefs remind me of something that a toddler would wear.


Your husband doesn't wear undies?


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 26, 2020)

charry said:


> these remind me of our netball shorts at school...warrigal....
> We always got called ...Tomato A**se......


Geez that's even worse than those awful "gym suits" we had to wear-  thick elastic digging into arms and legs.  We were all glad when the school changed the policy and allowed us to wear regular shorts and t-shirts.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 26, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Your husband doesn't wear undies?


ROFLMAO!

Oh yes, he does, just not little boy briefs.

I raised my own boys in briefs, and I remember how first, the elastic waistband would go, then the leg hole elastics. They always looked so babyish to me.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 2, 2020)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, I wouldn't get my flapping panties all chunky over this. Why start squirting curds and getting moist eyes?


HAHAHA. Gawd! I luv this guy!
R.I.P. my friend.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

Keesha said:


> HAHAHA. Gawd! I luv this guy!
> R.I.P. my friend. ❤


ROFLMAO!

I'll just bet there were few dull moments on the forum when that member was here.

Always sad to see people go, but always fun to remember the good in them... the memories.


----------



## gennie (Sep 2, 2020)

Yes, but the site ban on politics prevents my writing it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

gennie said:


> Yes, but the site ban on politics prevents my writing it.


Can you at least gives us a hint?

You know, gingerly tip-toe around it while throwing us a morsel or two?


----------



## gennie (Sep 2, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Can you at least gives us a hint?
> 
> You know, gingerly tip-toe around it while throwing us a morsel or two?


Not a chance!


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 2, 2020)

I'll see if this gets through the censor:  In most card games, aces Trump other cards...

(sorry, couldn't resist!!!)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I'll see if this gets through the censor:  In most card games, aces Trump other cards...
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist!!!)


That a girl!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 2, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> I'll just bet there were few dull moments on the forum when that member was here.
> 
> Always sad to see people go, but always fun to remember the good in them... the memories.


This guy was hilarious. He was completely his authentic self. There were no pretences with him. He had mental disorders but wasn’t afraid to talk openly and honestly about them. His sense of humour was off the charts and there was never a dull moment when he was around. When he left this site, it was never the same. That’s how big an impact he had. He was a shining light amongst us whom I will never forget.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 2, 2020)

Lara said:


> The 2 words I find most offensive is using "Jesus Christ!" as a swear word. Why don't unbelievers say "Oh Buddha!"… …



Or "God!!!!" as an expression of frustration...  I recall when my niece was a little girl, she'd been taught to say "guy" instead..  it was hilarious:  "But _guuuuy, _Mommy, _guuuuy!"  _


----------



## Keesha (Sep 2, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I'll see if this gets through the censor:  In most card games, aces Trump other cards...
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist!!!)


Haha. That was good.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 2, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Or "God!!!!" as an expression of frustration...  I recall when my niece was a little girl, she'd been taught to say "guy" instead..  it was hilarious:  "But _guuuuy, _Mommy, _guuuuy!"  _


Guilty but most times I use it isn’t due to frustration.
I probably  do and say lots of things that drive people crazy.  I can’t write the words that make  me cringe in disgust. The forum doesn’t allow it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Guilty but most times I use it isn’t due to frustration.
> I probably  do and say lots of things that drive people crazy.  *I can’t write the words that make  me cringe in disgust. The forum doesn’t allow it.*


I was thinking the same!


----------



## Manatee (Sep 2, 2020)

In the Navy boxer shorts were called "skivvies".


----------

